# 2021 Xmas List Ideas



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

It's getting close to the holiday season so I figured I'd start this thread. Every year I find myself adding a number of things for my future lawn arsenal. Please share any ideas you have (lawn specific) or things you've bought that people might want to add to theirs. Things I purchased this year that I would absolutely recommend:

1. Pro Plugger (I waited way too long!)
2. Battery backpack sprayer (love my Typhoon 2.5)
3. Precision syringe and long tips for liquid measurements
4. Precision measurement scale for granulars
5. Rotary scissors
6. Pin High backlapping kit


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

As much as I advocate for simple nut/bolt style HoC gauges being all that we really need on a home lawn, the AccuProducts website is certainly a candy store for us reel-low kids. You guys running triplexes and fairway units (5+ units to maintain.... yeesh :lol, have you seen that AccuGage II? 

https://accuproducts.com/mower-gaging-tools.html


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

I recently saw a video from a course that used these to blow clippings off the mowers when they returned to the shop and thought it would be great to have around the house.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Herring said:


> I recently saw a video from a course that used these to blow clippings off the mowers when they returned to the shop and thought it would be great to have around the house.


I'd pass on using this on OPE - I'd be afraid of the highly compressed air actually wedging dirt/debris further into the machine where it doesn't belong versus getting the exterior nice and clean.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I've been looking at a Smart Weather Station with wireless moisture sensors


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

procore 648!


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

I've been considering:

Rain gauges
TeeJet nozzles 
1" corer for soil samples
Wifi smart irrigation controller
Better liquid chem measuring options e.g. graduated measuring cup for larger volumes and maybe the syringe idea (@BrainBailey maybe can recommend syringe choices?)
Considering an angle grinder for the sole purpose of sharpening my mower blades lol. Maybe a blade balance.

And I agree backpack sprayer and scale is a must. Nitrile gloves and eye protection (recently bought a pair for under $3 and a pair for $15 and they're both great) could be a good stocking stuffer.


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

American Sharpener 5004
Oregon Precision Blade Balancer
Pair of Chemical resistant gauntlet length gloves
Thermoworks Meat Thermometer
New Spray Tips for Backpack sprayer
Davis Weather Station
Marking dye
Antifoam/Defoamer


----------



## DFWLawnNut (Jul 7, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> As much as I advocate for simple nut/bolt style HoC gauges being all that we really need on a home lawn, the AccuProducts website is certainly a candy store for us reel-low kids. You guys running triplexes and fairway units (5+ units to maintain.... yeesh :lol, have you seen that AccuGage II?
> 
> https://accuproducts.com/mower-gaging-tools.html


Droooool


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Austinite said:


> procore 648!


I like the way you think! :lol:


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

@BigBlue this is what I bought and it works well for me.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08638HXYH/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_VRTTT02BW7J261YGTS3N


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

BrainBailey said:


> @BigBlue this is what I bought and it works well for me.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08638HXYH/ref=cm_sw_r_awdo_navT_g_VRTTT02BW7J261YGTS3N


Thanks a million @BrainBailey!


----------



## Lawndry List (Jun 30, 2020)

Anybody have a weather station they'd recommend? I'd like to get one for my dad for Christmas.


----------



## Kmartel (Feb 12, 2019)

Lawndry List said:


> Anybody have a weather station they'd recommend? I'd like to get one for my dad for Christmas.


Davis vantage vue is a high grade residential weather station


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Kmartel said:


> Lawndry List said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody have a weather station they'd recommend? I'd like to get one for my dad for Christmas.
> ...


+1

I've had mine for several years and it is still going strong. I haven't needed one, but I like that you can get a tune-up kit for about $50 to essentially make it new again.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I've been using Ambient Weather station for a month or so, loving it so far.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

https://thelawnforum.com/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=11422

Has a link to his Ambient weather station in his signature as well.
I'm looking to get a similar set up to that one as well.


----------



## Vtx531 (Jul 1, 2019)

sprinkler head cutter


----------



## BrainBailey (Nov 20, 2019)

^+1 I also bought an 8" round irrigation pit cutter. Use it at least 3-4 times a year to keep my covers from disappearing. Makes very quick work of the job and leaves a decently crisp cut.


----------



## BigBlue (Aug 27, 2021)

2021 Lawn Xmas Gifts Received:

Santa was good to my lawn this year!

Angle Grinder and disc to sharpen mower blades

Chemical measuring cup

Rain Guage

And a 12 zone Rachio smart irrigation controller.


----------



## ShadowGuy (Nov 20, 2020)

Santa was good to me this year.

I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Nice haul @ShadowGuy!


----------

